# Obama: I reversed recession until 'bad luck' hit



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

At a town hall meeting on his campaign-style tour of the Midwest, President Obama claimed that his economic program "reversed the recession" until recovery was frustrated by events overseas. And then, Obama said, with the economy in an increasingly precarious position, the recovery suffered another blow when Republicans pressed the White House for federal spending cuts in exchange for an increase in the national debt limit, resulting in a deal Obama called a "debacle."
"We had reversed the recession, avoided a depression, gotten the economy moving again," Obama told a crowd in Decorah, Iowa. "But over the last six months we've had a run of bad luck." Obama listed three events overseas -- the Arab Spring uprisings, the tsunami in Japan, and the European debt crises -- which set the economy back.

Obama: I reversed recession until 'bad luck' hit | Campaign 2012

---------- Post added at 21:09 ---------- Previous post was at 21:08 ----------

*The Exusegiver-in-chief strikes again. This man has no shame.......nada......zilch!*


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

cc3915 said:


> *The Exusegiver-in-chief strikes again. This man has no shame.......nada......zilch!*


but wait, it get's better: Killing Bin Laden: Obama Movie To Miraculously Open Just Three Weeks Prior To 2012 Election


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2011)

Funny, that's how I explain his election to the White House... a run of bad luck. 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

How can one blame this on "bad luck"?. It has nothing to do with luck it has to do with piss poor policies and plans.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2011)

Bad luck = His socialist policies.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Am I the only one that seems to have missed the "recovery" part of this? So far the only change I've noticed is that he didn't blame Bush and I didn't see the word "inherited".


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

This sounds like a post in ask a cop:

This guy I know (not me) was in debt, so he ran up his credit cards to give his buddies a bunch of partying cash and now he can't pay it back so his credit is shot. He has bad luck...can he still be a cop?

---------- Post added at 09:22 ---------- Previous post was at 09:05 ----------

Just found this gem on the following article, which didn't deserve it's own thread:



> "I make no apologies for being reasonable," Obama declared.


Obama fences, parries at start of Midwestern tour | Political Headlines | Comcast.net


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*

Obama
View attachment 2656
*


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

yeah, that's who i want leading the free world........................some cry baby , finger pointing loser


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

I was about to live happily ever after and then "bad luck" (life) hit.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Obama's approval rating on economy hits new low, according to Gallup poll
msnbc.com - ‎1 hour ago‎ 








Carolyn Kaster / AP President Barack Obama holds a soft serve ice cream cone and shakes hands during his visit to DeWitt Dairy Treats, Tuesday, Aug. 16, 2011, in DeWitt, Iowa, during his three-day economic bus tour.


----------

